# Masterclasses you wished existed



## JimVMusic (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm considering creating some video masterclasses. I wanted to find out what people are interested in studying. Anything you feel is missing?

Thanks so much, looking forward to your input!

James L. Venable

venablemusic.com


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 11, 2018)

JimVMusic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm considering creating some video masterclasses. I wanted to find out what people are interested in studying. Anything you feel is missing?
> 
> ...



oh man.. you look soo different in your avatar from when I attended your UCLA class back in the day! time flies! 

you have a ton on choices and experience. why not do like a series for all of those?
you have done so many tv shows that any classes about any of those topics would be amazing. even more if its masterclasses on all of those!

but if its a desert island situations.. I would choose practical harmony for film/tv. 
hmm. . the advance linear writing would be also cool. 
too many great choices. I do see harmony for film/tv lacking in many videos. 
but any of those choices would still be great. 
thanks!


----------



## bryla (Jun 11, 2018)

Sign me up for all of those


----------



## JimVMusic (Jun 11, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> oh man.. you look soo different in your avatar from when I attended your UCLA class back in the day! time flies!
> 
> you have a ton on choices and experience. why not do like a series for all of those?
> you have done so many tv shows that any classes about any of those topics would be amazing. even more if its masterclasses on all of those!
> ...


Thanks for the thoughts, much appreciated!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 11, 2018)

I would love a course on Harmony! Trying to understand it now but it's taking a while.

Also, anything on composing with an Orchestra/Orchestral Instruments...

And then any course on Orchestration would be brilliant.

Then Mock Up techniques with VIs to put all that in practise.

Edit...

I would actually also love a Masterclass on Percussion. And not just Orchestral Percussion. Programming beats, using Massive Percussion, Tribal Drumming, Cinematic Perc, Layering different Perc, Using "buckets" and "Crushers"etc


----------



## Voider (Jun 12, 2018)

*Mixing and mastering your own work


----------



## AllanH (Jun 12, 2018)

I would be interested in more "foundational" classes. Your list is impressive, but probably beyond my skill set today. My candidates would be:

* Modern cinematic orchestration (whatever that means - LOL). 
* Modern cinematic harmony, i.e. how to use different modes/harmony/styles to express different emotions, transitions, and guide a certain feeling. 

I hope this is of value.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 12, 2018)

Voider said:


> *Mixing and mastering your own work



Yes!


----------



## axb312 (Jun 12, 2018)

Voider said:


> *Mixing and mastering your own work


+1


----------



## axb312 (Jun 12, 2018)

Song structure/ idea development....


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 12, 2018)

As a library composer I wish there was more classes - any actually, that covered various rhythmic genres.

Cause when you are completely new to Indie rock, Future bass, Dramedy, Suspense, Motivational Pop, Crime drama and Tropical House to name a few, it can be a rather steep hill to climb. 

Most 'classes' I've managed to find is a 10 min. tutorial on YouTube in Russian recorded on a phone


----------



## alexd (Jun 12, 2018)

John Williams Master Class, thank you!!!!


----------



## JimVMusic (Jun 12, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> As a library composer I wish there was more classes - any actually, that covered various rhythmic genres.
> 
> Cause when you are completely new to Indie rock, Future bass, Dramedy, Suspense, Motivational Pop, Crime drama and Tropical House to name a few, it can be a rather steep hill to climb.
> 
> Most 'classes' I've managed to find is a 10 min. tutorial on YouTube in Russian recorded on a phone


Well said! That is very helpful Thanks!


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 12, 2018)

Would really like to see something that goes into detail about writing off the grid, via tempo automation and whichever techniques people use.


----------



## JimVMusic (Jun 12, 2018)

alexd said:


> John Williams Master Class, thank you!!!!


Yes, that would be awesome indeed!


thevisi0nary said:


> Would really like to see something that goes into detail about writing off the grid, via tempo automation and whichever techniques people use.


Thanks for the comment! Just to make sure I'm understanding... Are you wanting more info on the creation of music that is more in a "free time?" aka: Each note's occurrence has no relation to the "click" or "tempo grid?" Or perhaps the illusion of "free time," by creating this effect with tempo changes while the notes are in fact "on the grid?" Or both, maybe? I could see situations where both are valid. Just curious if I'm understanding what you are after.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 12, 2018)

JimVMusic said:


> Yes, that would be awesome indeed!
> 
> Thanks for the comment! Just to make sure I'm understanding... Are you wanting more info on the creation of music that is more in a "free time?" aka: Each note's occurrence has no relation to the "click" or "tempo grid?" Or perhaps the illusion of "free time," by creating this effect with tempo changes while the notes are in fact "on the grid?" Or both, maybe? I could see situations where both are valid. Just curious if I'm understanding what you are after.



I actually just posted a thread looking to know more about this right before I replied here haha. I have been trying to analyze songs from games as a way to get better, and right now the thing that is confusing me are parts that seemingly go off the grid for a period of time and then come back.



This song is supposed to be at 100bpm, and it starts out that way but after a measure it just goes completely off, then comes back after awhile. I do not understand how to write like this.

This one would be a more extreme example, where the entire intro seems to feel off the grid.


Sorry I do not mean to post a lot here after I already made another post, just trying to give a thorough response!


----------



## JimVMusic (Jun 12, 2018)

thevisi0nary said:


> I actually just posted a thread looking to know more about this right before I replied here haha. I have been trying to analyze songs from games as a way to get better, and right now the thing that is confusing me are parts that seemingly go off the grid for a period of time and then come back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha. That could be an interesting topic to cover. Thanks for mentioning!


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Jun 12, 2018)

A masterclass I'd love to have right this moment would deal with the technical side of putting music to picture in Cubase. I've long composed but now I'm taking my first steps to compose to film/video. My struggles include finding video/film to practice scoring (my own home movies seem a poor choice), how to import and set up all the timing tools, preferences, etc (this is where I'm a little stumped at the moment), then of course the thought and preparation process of writing that first note. 

Whatever you end up doing sounds very useful. Thanks!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

Thinking about it more. A Masterclass on Mixing a Short film would be fantastic. Very often I have to write music and mix the Foley and Dialogue/VO without sending anything to an engineer and some tips on how to mix everything would be great.


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 13, 2018)

Time travel.


----------



## JimVMusic (Jun 13, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Thinking about it more. A Masterclass on Mixing a Short film would be fantastic. Very often I have to write music and mix the Foley and Dialogue/VO without sending anything to an engineer and some tips on how to mix everything would be great.


Thanks for the comment! Are you referring to a presentation (temp) mix? Or, are these situations where you are acting as a "dubbing mixer" for the project?


----------



## danielb (Jun 13, 2018)

JimVMusic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm considering creating some video masterclasses. I wanted to find out what people are interested in studying. Anything you feel is missing?
> 
> ...



Hello ! Something pretty basic but I'm still feeling uncertain:
"Distributing notes of a chord in the orchestra " would be great for me...
For instance how do you decide who plays the 5th, the third, when doubling the octave etc.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## JimVMusic (Jun 13, 2018)

danielb said:


> Hello ! Something pretty basic but I'm still feeling uncertain:
> "Distributing notes of a chord in the orchestra " would be great for me...
> For instance how do you decide who plays the 5th, the third, when doubling the octave etc.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


That's great information thanks!


----------



## Marcin M (Jun 13, 2018)

All topics are great, if it would be possible I would watch all masterclasses around these topics.

But beside all of this, the most helpful would be masterclass for mixing and mastering. Especially quite complex pieces and also how to mix music with dialogues or sound effects so it wouldn't be fighting with each other


----------



## JimVMusic (Jun 27, 2018)

JimVMusic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm considering creating some video masterclasses. I wanted to find out what people are interested in studying. Anything you feel is missing?
> 
> ...



Just wanted to let everyone know I really appreciated your input! Here's the first workshop!

https://vi-control.net/community/th...armony-for-film-tv-and-media-composers.72869/


----------



## JimVMusic (Jun 28, 2018)

danbo said:


> The one thing I'd suggest is charge less than the $30 that I've seen on a different masterclass. $30 for a six hour video is more than I'd pay, even on sale it's steep and higher than other online education programs. For example, with Coursera you can get unlimited access to a course, get an actual certificate (that has some value), quizzes, text, downloadable slides and notes plus all the lectures, all for $50/month. A single talk, with no previews or idea of what your getting is too much at $30.
> 
> Or even better why not hook into one of the online course systems? Do one through Coursera for paid certificate.
> 
> Oh - just noticed your post above where you've set it up already for $250. Problem is that's expensive, with little idea of what we're getting.


Hi Thanks for your response. There is more info here: https://venablemusic.wixsite.com/composer/summer2018sign-up

If you have any further questions. Feel free to drop me a line! : )


----------



## JimVMusic (Jun 29, 2018)

I received some great questions and wanted to offer students a more specific idea of what this workshop is all about.


PRACTICAL HARMONY FOR FILM, TV, AND MEDIA COMPOSERS


In this workshop, you will receive 4 weeks of live “web-class” with award winning composer James L. Venable. We will be covering multiple strategies for coming up with new and interesting harmonies and progressions for your music. I will also show a direct relationship between the theories and methods we go over and how I use them in my composing regularly. There are many sources for information on Tonal Harmony, Modal Harmony, and 20th century techniques, I will be spotlighting and breaking down the techniques that I feel are essential for a working composer and demonstrating how I use them regularly. In addition to the weekly live video instruction, each class will include support videos and documents, including a video of each class.


Through the composition prompts and assignments each week, you will have the opportunity to exploit the ideas we have discussed as well as having 4 weeks of “Composition accountability,” where you’ll have a deadline and audience waiting to hear your music! Each assignment will lead the student (step by step) through the creation a 1 minute finished piece submitted each week. During the Sunday Web-class, I will be going over each students assignment and offering analysis and live feedback as well as answering questions. I will also have live web “office hours” during the week.


You will leave this class with a lot of experience and strategies, all to aid in making you a more agile and effective composer.


Sign up here!

https://tinyurl.com/y9woulwv


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 29, 2018)

Here's all I want:

A camera pointing at JW's manuscript pad while he writes his next score. Just that, unedited. I'd watch that end-to-end... 40 hours, 80 hours, whatever.


----------

